# Corn...



## Selivan (Mar 5, 2018)

All corn that is produced in America is genetically modified ...
Corn grains The American farmer buys from the monopoly "Monsant", which produced chemical weapons for Americans for the war in Vietnam ...
-------------------------------------------------- ----------------------
Americans eat this shit ...
Americans believe that they are the freest people in the World!


------------------------------------------------------------------------
By the way ...
In Russia, they feed кукурузой to *chicken ..*
But not genetically modified, but natural

Americans are chicken?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 5, 2018)

Selivan said:


> All corn that is produced in America is genetically modified ...
> Corn grains The American farmer buys from the monopoly "Monsant", which produced chemical weapons for Americans for the war in Vietnam ...
> -------------------------------------------------- ----------------------
> Americans eat this shit ...
> ...


I bet you didn't know that you were modified?  How else could idiots like you think you are Soviet?


----------



## Selivan (Mar 5, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> I bet you didn't know that you were modified?  How else could idiots like you think you are Soviet?


Understood nothing. Write simple English words


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 5, 2018)

Selivan said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you didn't know that you were modified?  How else could idiots like you think you are Soviet?
> ...


You are a GMO.  Genetically Modified Organism.  You are like an ear of corn.  Otherwise you would look like this.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 5, 2018)

Selivan said:


> All corn that is produced in America is genetically modified ...
> Corn grains The American farmer buys from the monopoly "Monsant", which produced chemical weapons for Americans for the war in Vietnam ...
> -------------------------------------------------- ----------------------
> Americans eat this shit ...
> ...



  You sir are a moron.
Most Corn on the Cob Isn't GMO


----------



## Selivan (Mar 5, 2018)

Besides...
Americans eat this shit *"sweet" ...*
All American corn is made so as to *add sugar to the American brains ..
--------------------------------------------------------------------*
All other nations eat corn "salty" to have fun ... And the remaining corn - feed the chicken and read the cattle


----------



## Selivan (Mar 5, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You sir are a moron.
> Most Corn on the Cob Isn't GMO


ПАШЕЛ ВОН, ЩЕНОК
НАКАЖУ


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 5, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...





HereWeGoAgain said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > All corn that is produced in America is genetically modified ...
> ...





Sorry guys, but as much as I agree the OP is a prick of the highest order........I do have to agree that most corn PRODUCTS are made with GMO corn and roughly 85% or more (I am being conservative with that estimate) of anything on the store shelves has some type of corn or corn by product as an ingredient. That also includes animal feed, including dog & cat foods. 

Also, there is a huge difference between hybrids and Genetically Modified........hybrids are naturally occurring cross pollination between similar species, while GMO's happen in a science lab with UNNATURAL substances being interjected in the host plant DNA


----------



## Selivan (Mar 5, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Sorry guys, but as much as I agree the OP is a prick of the highest order........I do have to agree that most corn PRODUCTS are made with GMO corn and roughly 85% or more (I am being conservative with that estimate) of anything on the store shelves has some type of corn or corn by product as an ingredient. That also includes animal feed, including dog & cat foods.
> 
> Also, there is a huge difference between hybrids and Genetically Modified........hybrids are naturally occurring cross pollination between similar species, while GMO's happen in a science lab with UNNATURAL substances being interjected in the host plant DNA


Quite right


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 5, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Selivan said:
> ...





> UNNATURAL substances being interjected in the host


 Oh I get it, like these women of East Germany?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 5, 2018)

Excuse me while I disinfect my keyboard.......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 5, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Besides...
> Americans eat this shit *"sweet" ...*
> All American corn is made so as to *add sugar to the American brains ..
> --------------------------------------------------------------------*
> All other nations eat corn "salty" to have fun ... And the remaining corn - feed the chicken and read the cattle



  So you prefer feedlot corn....


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 5, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Selivan said:
> ...


Yeah the corn industry in the U.S. is a farce.  Massively subsidized overproduction, and products that are modified beyond any recognition that find their way into every processed food in the country.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 5, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Selivan said:
> ...



  The corn on the cob you buy at the grocery store is not GMO corn.


----------



## Selivan (Mar 5, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> Oh I get it, like these women of East Germany?


Do you like fighting with girls, jerk?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 5, 2018)

Selivan said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I get it, like these women of East Germany?
> ...


I am fighting with you , aren't I?


----------



## Selivan (Mar 5, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Snot, I'll let you talk to me if you apologize to the girl ...


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 5, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Right..........but I said corn products......if you read the ingredient list on much of the stuff on store shelves it lists some type of corn, corn syrup, corn flour, cornstarch, etc Also there are other big names nobody can pronounce that are basically from corn as well.


----------



## Selivan (Mar 5, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> I am fighting with you , aren't I?


I'm waiting, shit


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 5, 2018)

Selivan said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Selivan said:
> ...



Then you must be the girl......cause he's not fighting with me. Maybe you should learn more about American social interactions that include sarcasm before posting on a US board, hmmm?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 5, 2018)

Selivan said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > I am fighting with you , aren't I?
> ...


How do you keep a Soviet Lunatic in suspense?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 5, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


At least "someone" with intelligence got my <sarcasm>.


----------



## Selivan (Mar 5, 2018)

American men are so weak that a woman should intercede for them


----------



## Selivan (Mar 5, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> At least "someone" with intelligence got my <sarcasm>.



You must apologize to the Lady.
You have the last attempt ...
Enough to curl and dodge


----------



## Camp (Mar 5, 2018)

Russians crack me up when they argue about American food being unhealthy compared to Russian food. I have often had this debate over a table full of salo, salami, and sausages with big chunks of pig blubber, starchy potatoes, highly salted dry fish, etc
Russians are clueless about why the men die in their 50's with high cholesterol levels.


----------



## Selivan (Mar 5, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> ... my <sarcasm>....


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 5, 2018)

Selivan said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > At least "someone" with intelligence got my <sarcasm>.
> ...




That coming from the one that refuses to discuss 'difficult' subjects with women because they don't have the capacity???? Oh how ironic


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 5, 2018)

Selivan said:


> American men are so weak that a woman should intercede for them


Ah yes, the liberal man is very weak, but compared to a conservative man, you Soviets couldn't stand a chance, fanny pack man.  Seems you been watching CNN to long.
liberal man(snowflake)..............................conservative man(Soviets Hate)


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 5, 2018)

Selivan said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > ... my <sarcasm>....


and you are a banana....


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 5, 2018)

Selivan said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > That coming from the one that refuses to discuss 'difficult' subjects with women because they don't have the capacity???? Oh how ironic
> ...




With your ego the size of all of Europe, I doubt they love you in return without a pocket full of rubles......most women of any intelligence can hold their own, if not best a man in a debate or argument of any subject and it shows you to be the weak one by not engaging.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 5, 2018)

Folks, genetic modification doesn't involve injecting anything, it merely means selecting the genes that give corn better taste, brighter color, greater disease resistance, higher production.  In other words, it is no different than the natural selection occurring in nature, simply guided by our particular needs.  "Corn" has been getting modified to our likes, needs and ends for thousands of years since the earliest days of the Americas.  If you want truly virgin, unchanged corn, go eat grass seed, because corn is nothing but a variant of grass.  Corn belongs to the family Poaceae, genus Zea, just like grass.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 5, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Folks, genetic modification doesn't involve injecting anything, it merely means selecting the genes that give corn better taste, brighter color, greater disease resistance, higher production.  In other words, it is no different than the natural selection occurring in nature, simply guided by our particular needs.  "Corn" has been getting modified to our likes, needs and ends for thousands of years since the earliest days of the Americas.  If you want truly virgin, unchanged corn, go eat grass seed, because corn is nothing but a variant of grass.  Corn belongs to the family Poaceae, genus Zea, just like grass.



Yes & no........yes corn is from the grass family just as most grains. 

In modern terms GMO does involve a science experiment in the lab to create corn that is resistant to RoundUp & other herbicides. Also what is called terminator seeds......which means you can't save seed from one year to the next because once the plant is harvested those seeds will not germinate.

In hybrids, whether natural or manmade, the seeds can be saved & will germinate......but the resulting crop will not be a perfect specimen because it will take on one or more characteristics of one or the other parent plant with no consistency and is thereby inferior. 

What you describe is intentional hybridization for a 'bigger, better' variety, which is all well & good for that seasons crop.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 5, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > All corn that is produced in America is genetically modified ...
> ...



That's a good read! The reason I mostly use bacon grease instead of corn oil.


----------



## Selivan (Mar 5, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> What you describe is intentional


Individuals who communicate *with cattle* are not interested in me


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 5, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Selivan said:
> ...



  Beef tallow,bacon grease and olive oil.


----------



## Selivan (Mar 5, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> That's a good read! The reason I mostly use bacon grease instead of corn oil.



Enough to lie .. You already "do not" years 30


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 5, 2018)

Yeah, corn is subsidized in the US out the wazoo. Nobody wants to use Ethanol gas and no one wants corn syrup in everything they eat.

The big food companies pay off the politicians, though.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 5, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > That's a good read! The reason I mostly use bacon grease instead of corn oil.
> ...



STFU b4 I smack you upside the head with a wooden spoon that's been dipped in bacon grease.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 5, 2018)

Selivan said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > What you describe is intentional
> ...



yeah, like that's gonna hurt.....I don't think anyone here is interested in YOU. deeeeek wod


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 5, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



They really do need a STFU button on all forums.......


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 5, 2018)

They feed animals in the US feed grains of corn nothing like corn on the cob you buy in the store...


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 5, 2018)

Honestly, i miss the yellow corn I grew up with as a kid. It was just a little sweet but had an actual corn flavor to it. The white stuff and even the yellow they sell in markets is not the same, it's just sweet.  
I also notice that watermelons have changed over the years at least the ones we get here in California. They made them sweeter somehow but taste less like "watermelon"
Its getting to where you just need to buy seeds and grow your own


----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 5, 2018)

Well, how do you like that.......Deeek wod doesn't wub me no mo  



That didn't take long


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 5, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, genetic modification doesn't involve injecting anything, it merely means selecting the genes that give corn better taste, brighter color, greater disease resistance, higher production.  In other words, it is no different than the natural selection occurring in nature, simply guided by our particular needs.  "Corn" has been getting modified to our likes, needs and ends for thousands of years since the earliest days of the Americas.  If you want truly virgin, unchanged corn, go eat grass seed, because corn is nothing but a variant of grass.  Corn belongs to the family Poaceae, genus Zea, just like grass.
> ...



Again, the only difference between regular corn and one made resistant to herbicide or born with non-viable seeds is gene modification.  Gene modification is the same process occurring in nature through natural selection, the only difference here is that rather than wait for nature to stumble upon a positive new variety by accident, a lab scientist now has the ability to research the genes to find which ones give greater resistance or produce a non-viable seed to protect a varietal from being stolen and produced elsewhere, and making the gene modification consciously.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 5, 2018)

Selivan said:


> All corn that is produced in America is genetically modified ...
> Corn grains The American farmer buys from the monopoly "Monsant", which produced chemical weapons for Americans for the war in Vietnam ...
> -------------------------------------------------- ----------------------
> Americans eat this shit ...
> ...




Lets talk about wheat next week. I'm getting tired of corn


----------



## Selivan (Mar 5, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Lets talk about wheat next week. I'm getting tired of corn


Maybe from corn moonshine?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 5, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Since I can't find anything at the moment that isn't biased one way or the other, I'll just leave that alone other than to say it sounds more like splitting hairs. I'll stick with heirlooms


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 5, 2018)

Yarddog said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > All corn that is produced in America is genetically modified ...
> ...



True enough, corn isn't the only culprit. Wheat, soybeans.....you name it


----------



## Selivan (Mar 5, 2018)

*any person of this forum who communicates with this carrion will be immediately included in my personal IGNOR*






*I explain to the stupid ...*
*- This creature is a citizen of Russia*
*- He is not Russian, but "Rogul" - they call that in Ukraine full crap*
*- He lives in Russia and calls to kill Russians ..*

Таких подонков всегда били ногами, а потом ссали всей кодлой..


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 5, 2018)

Selivan said:


> *any person of this forum who communicates with this carrion will be immediately included in my personal IGNOR*.



What a troll buffoon.  Good to see how easy it is to get under a Russian's thin skin!  All you are doing here Igor besides showing what a TROLL and a vitriolic HACK you are is making an attractive offer irresistible for everyone else to follow, because EVERYONE wants on your ignore list!    The only reason why you don't ignore me, buffoon, is because you're nothing but a troll that I've exposed over and over again since the day you joined for being full of bull, and yes, Russia's been asking for a bloody nose for a LONG time and soon they will be getting it-------  American Style.  Donald Trump is coming for YOU and is going to kick your ass.

Russia is WEAK;  they couldn't even keep countries like Estonia and Latvia, and even after losing the USSR, they are STILL the largest country in the world----  nearly TWICE the size of the USA, yet they only produce the TWELFTH largest economy!  Less than South Korea which is only the 107th largest country!

But thanks anyway for buying lots and lots of our American *corn and grain.*


*

 *


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 5, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Lets talk about wheat next week. I'm getting tired of corn
> ...



 Now we're talkin'!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 5, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > *any person of this forum who communicates with this carrion will be immediately included in my personal IGNOR*.
> ...



What do you mean "buy"? We give it to them by the rusty tubload! I've loaded several slap-full myself. Big ol' rusty Russian ships.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 5, 2018)

Selivan said:


> All corn that is produced in America is genetically modified ...
> Corn grains The American farmer buys from the monopoly "Monsant", which produced chemical weapons for Americans for the war in Vietnam ...
> -------------------------------------------------- ----------------------
> Americans eat this shit ...
> ...


You don't eat corn in Russia?  It's GOOD.  Corn on the cob, tortillas (gotta be fresh made), corn casserole, grilled corn, popcorn, Corn Pops.
You go ahead and feed it to the chickens.  You don't know what you're missing.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 5, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


But then it's sterile, isn't it?


----------



## Selivan (Mar 5, 2018)

Ladies and gentlemen ...
No discussions ...
I can talk with you on big and interesting topics.
But, if you dare to object to me on this issue - an immediate IGNOR


----------



## OldLady (Mar 5, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > *any person of this forum who communicates with this carrion will be immediately included in my personal IGNOR*.
> ...


He's not Russian.  Can't you see the tongue firmly ensconced in his cheek?  OMG


----------



## Selivan (Mar 5, 2018)

OldLady said:


> But then it's sterile, isn't it?


You are sent to Ignore


----------



## Selivan (Mar 5, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> What do you mean "buy"?


You are sent to Ignore


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 5, 2018)

OldLady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...




The grain seed is inert.  So yes, you cannot grow new stock from the seed, you must buy active seed from an authorized supplier.


----------



## Selivan (Mar 5, 2018)

*The topic is closed.
Also all topics will be closed, where this carrion will appear ...*


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 5, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Besides...
> Americans eat this shit *"sweet" ...*
> All American corn is made so as to *add sugar to the American brains ..
> --------------------------------------------------------------------*
> All other nations eat corn "salty" to have fun ... And the remaining corn - feed the chicken and read the cattle



Americans mostly eat corn that is salted.
Russians who post on USMB eat shit , chase rabbits and bark at the moon.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 5, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


That's an issue for me.   I love corn and I sure wouldn't want to have to count on one company to produce seeds.


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 5, 2018)

Selivan said:


> *The topic is closed.*
> *Also all topics will be closed, where this carrion will appear ...*
> 
> 
> View attachment 180521


your shirt is gay


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 5, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > *The topic is closed.*
> ...


Who died and made this Russky a moderator-in-charge?


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 5, 2018)

OldLady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




It's a company thing to thwart the competition from stealing their research.  They keep seed vaults with proprietary varieties in house that contain specific qualities.  Kind of like their trademark.  They do the same thing with tomatoes.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 5, 2018)

I don't think this Selivan guy is an example of standard Russians. They generally have more balls and are less snowflake-ish.

Selivan is a Snowflake Supreme.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 5, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> I don't think this Selivan guy is an example of standard Russians. They generally have more balls and are less snowflake-ish.
> 
> Selivan is a Snowflake Supreme.



And I clicked on you, hoping for some culinary delight.


----------



## Lewdog (Mar 6, 2018)

Selivan said:


> All corn that is produced in America is genetically modified ...
> Corn grains The American farmer buys from the monopoly "Monsant", which produced chemical weapons for Americans for the war in Vietnam ...
> -------------------------------------------------- ----------------------
> Americans eat this shit ...
> ...




If you are going to call other forum members idiots, you might want to get simple things right... like the name of companies.

It's Monsanto, not Monsant.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 6, 2018)

Selivan said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > What you describe is intentional
> ...


Is that because cattle have a higher intellect than you?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 6, 2018)

Selivan said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Lets talk about wheat next week. I'm getting tired of corn
> ...


Wow, that was pretty funny..


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Mar 6, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...



He's just a blowhard & full of hot air........and makes for a great target to poke a stick at


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 7, 2018)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Selivan said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


----------



## evenflow1969 (Mar 8, 2018)

Selivan said:


> All corn that is produced in America is genetically modified ...
> Corn grains The American farmer buys from the monopoly "Monsant", which produced chemical weapons for Americans for the war in Vietnam ...
> -------------------------------------------------- ----------------------
> Americans eat this shit ...
> ...


As much as I hate to agree with this guy. Monsanto are scum bags. That being said they do not represent  the typical american. Still at least we were not stupid enough to drain an entire sea like his Russian buddies did!


----------

